# Install head unit in Quest: Wiring help



## Barstoolben (May 3, 2005)

Hi, I am about to replace the POS cd player they put in the 2000 Quest (the one that no longer has a display) with a new head unit. The wiring harness has four wires: Amp Turn-on; Amp Ground; Subwoofer audio -; and subwoofer audio +.

According to the wiring diagram for the subwoofer amplifier, the four wires are: Input +; Input -; Mute Input; and Shield.

I am buying a head unit with a sub pre-out RCA jack. 

Anyone know how to connect all this together? I realize the Mute Input on the amplifier will not be used. The Shield is typically the outside of the RCA cable. I will have to buy an RCA connector and solder it to the wiring harness. I don't know if I should put the Subwoofer audio - (neg) to the Input - and the Amp Ground to the shield or put the Subwoofer audio - to the shield. 

Thanks in advance for your comments.

Cheers


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

are those 4 wires for the old radio or the new radio. If I'm correct, in order for you to swap out head units, you have to replace the ENTIRE audio system all together. Like most premium stock systems, it seems that each speaker has its own amplifier. You have to replace all the speakers and amps and run your own speaker leads.


----------



## Barstoolben (May 3, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> are those 4 wires for the old radio or the new radio. If I'm correct, in order for you to swap out head units, you have to replace the ENTIRE audio system all together. Like most premium stock systems, it seems that each speaker has its own amplifier. You have to replace all the speakers and amps and run your own speaker leads.


The premium sound in the 2k Quest has speaker leads directly to the speakers. There is a subwoofer amplifier and one subwoofer speaker. The current (original) head unit has four outs to the subwoofer amplifier: Subwoofer output (-), Subwoofer output (+), Mute Output and Shield.

The Subwoofer amplifier has 6 wires: ACC - hooked directly to the ignition switch, GND - connected to ground on vehicle, Input (-), Input (+), Mute Input and Shield.

The new unit will have just an RCA output for the subwoofer. The wireing harness has Amp Turn-on, Amp ground, Subwoffer audio (-) and subwoofer audio (+). I'm using the Metra 70-5700 harness.


----------



## Pup (Feb 4, 2006)

*Do you know what size the subwoofer and rear speakers are for the premium system? An*

Do you know what size the subwoofer and rear speaker are for the premium sound system? And how do you even remove them?



Barstoolben said:


> The premium sound in the 2k Quest has speaker leads directly to the speakers. There is a subwoofer amplifier and one subwoofer speaker. The current (original) head unit has four outs to the subwoofer amplifier: Subwoofer output (-), Subwoofer output (+), Mute Output and Shield.
> 
> The Subwoofer amplifier has 6 wires: ACC - hooked directly to the ignition switch, GND - connected to ground on vehicle, Input (-), Input (+), Mute Input and Shield.
> 
> The new unit will have just an RCA output for the subwoofer. The wireing harness has Amp Turn-on, Amp ground, Subwoffer audio (-) and subwoofer audio (+). I'm using the Metra 70-5700 harness.


----------

